# About to go pick up a puppy from a local breeder



## PanzoN88 (Jul 22, 2019)

Until it's time, does anyone own any corgis?


----------



## cold blood (Jul 22, 2019)

A corgi is a wonderfully underrated family dog...active, intelligent, great with kids and fairly easy to train.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EtienneN (Jul 22, 2019)

One of the riding instructors at my stable has one, his name is Larry and he is absolutely lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm actually looking forward to introducing him here. I'll probably create a new thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 22, 2019)

cold blood said:


> A corgi is a wonderfully underrated family dog.


Is it? I thought corgis are pretty popular.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 22, 2019)

BEWARE CORGI! They are a very popular breed in SE Asia and are assembly line cranked out by puppy mills. Most are extremely inbred with numerous genetic defects.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 23, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Is it? I thought corgis are pretty popular.


I suppose it depends where you live.



The Snark said:


> BEWARE CORGI! They are a very popular breed in SE Asia and are assembly line cranked out by puppy mills. Most are extremely inbred with numerous genetic defects.


Asias puppy mills are not relevant...op is in OHIO....pretty easy to find a good well bred dog of any kind here  in the states with a little research.


----------



## The Snark (Jul 23, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Asias puppy mills are not relevant...op is in OHIO....pretty easy to find a good well bred dog of any kind here in the states _*with a little research*_.


Exactly. Do your homework. Don't take someone's word on it. 
But don't discount Asia. The legal animal trade is booming with hundreds of routes to and from the US and Europe. And you can trust the certificates and breeders reports from here about as far as you can toss a Kenworth.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 25, 2019)

I  pick up the little guy tomorrow, I already have a name for him. I will give him a formal introduction when I get him.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 26, 2019)

He's here, now if only he would sit still for a picture as an introduction.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 26, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He's here, now if only he would sit still for a picture as an introduction.


Can’t wait. Rawr!


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 26, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Can’t wait. Rawr!


I now introduce you to my Pembroke Welsh Corgi Romeo!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Love 5


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh God, is this a really living creature? Why is it so cute!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 26, 2019)

BoyFromLA said:


> Oh God, is this a really living creature? Why is it so cute!


I said the exact same thing. I have my mother to thank for helping me find a breeder. It was either this one, a boxer, a pit, or a bully.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 27, 2019)

cold blood said:


> A corgi is a wonderfully underrated family dog...active, intelligent, great with kids and fairly easy to train.


Bred as sheepdogs, I think, so it kind of makes sense. They weren't bred to be sitting toy dogs.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 27, 2019)

The runt won't let me go to bed after sitting in the car for hours to go get him.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 27, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> I said the exact same thing. I have my mother to thank for helping me find a breeder. It was either this one, a boxer, a pit, or a bully.


oh gawd...i could have went on for pages telling you how great boxers are.   I used to say, too many great dogs, i will never own the same breed twice....im on my second boxer...













IMG_6279



__ cold blood
__ Feb 20, 2016
__ 7



						I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?

"Dolly"
					






schmiggle said:


> Bred as sheepdogs, I think, so it kind of makes sense. They weren't bred to be sitting toy dogs.


They were bred with those short legs so when cattle kick, their hooves go harmlessly above the dogs head.

Congrats on the new pooch...theyre great little dogs with lots of heart...i dont think they realize theyre not big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 27, 2019)

cold blood said:


> oh gawd...i could have went on for pages telling you how great boxers are.   I ysed to say, too many great dogs, i will never own the same breed twice....im on my second boxer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is already barking at everything, he went tumbling down the yard trying to chase the chihuahua.


----------



## Minty (Jul 27, 2019)

What a beautiful puppy. Please post many photos. Best decision you’ll ever make.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Minty said:


> What a beautiful puppy. Please post many photos. Best decision you’ll ever make.


I certainly will, he is from show lines. I am going to train him for agility and maybe conformation, haven't decided on that yet, contemplating rather or not to put him up for stud.


----------



## basin79 (Jul 27, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> I certainly will, he is from show lines. I am going to train him for agility and maybe conformation, haven't decided on that yet, contemplating rather or not to put him up for stud.


Just enjoy him as a pup for now as they grow up so fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 28, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Just enjoy him as a pup for now as they grow up so fast.


Sure will and already am. 

ROMEO DAY 3 (BEGINNING OF SECOND FULL DAY): 

he had a bit of an accident around 2 this morning, and I took him out again at 4, although he decided he wanted to play instead.

He woke up again around 6 to eat, play and just went to his crate for a nap.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 29, 2019)

Update:

Woke up to find his ears are finally standing up. 

Picture to come when I catch him in good position.



Corgi weirdness part 1:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 29, 2019)

More weirdness anyone?




He is so weird when getting ready to nap. When he is running around there is no chance of getting a picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 29, 2019)

He's adorable!  That's great he is crate training so easily, nice work!


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 29, 2019)

krbshappy71 said:


> He's adorable!  That's great he is crate training so easily, nice work!


Only problem is getting him to realize that  4 AM is not outdoor playtime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 31, 2019)

Bought him one of those playpens today as well as a harness.

Human socialization is going well. 

He hates brooms and bare feet.

He thinks squeaky toys are for barking at, while using his bed as a fort.

He has become quite stubborn as well. Currently working with him on that. Clicker training is going well. I'll be glad when he is past 16 weeks, that way I can walk him. 

He let me sleep 4 more hours!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krbshappy71 (Aug 1, 2019)

Puppies are such a handful, I got a mini-Golden Doodle puppy last year and she quickly reminded me of that.  I don't know how we survived the first year. We then adopted a Sheltie-Chihuahua-something-else mix that was a year old hoping it would help with the Golden's energy level, rough housing and such, wear each other out?  Not a chance.  They LOVE playing with each other but they don't wear out, I swear they wind each other up even more.  It's a crazy house, I love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 2, 2019)

After a full week with Romeo, he has officially became the definition of stubborn. He knows his name, just doesn't come when called. Just now he tried running from me (he though I was playing with him when I was not), he does not like being told NO, as he will continue doing what he wants regardless.

Ok, enough about the negative, as I'm working on sorting those out, let's focus on the positive. He is quite playful, had his first accidents today, though they were on the pee pads which was really good. He is getting better at going outside (coming in is another story on cool evenings and at 2 AM), he is already displaying good guard dog skills. Best of all, he is really becoming a really loveable and affectionate little dog. 

It will take time, but I am more stubborn than any dog is.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> After a full week with Romeo, he has officially became the definition of stubborn. He knows his name, just doesn't come when called. Just now he tried running from me (he though I was playing with him when I was not), he does not like being told NO, as he will continue doing what he wants regardless.
> 
> Ok, enough about the negative, as I'm working on sorting those out, let's focus on the positive. He is quite playful, had his first accidents today, though they were on the pee pads which was really good. He is getting better at going outside (coming in is another story on cool evenings and at 2 AM), he is already displaying good guard dog skills. Best of all, he is really becoming a really loveable and affectionate little dog.
> 
> It will take time, but I am more stubborn than any dog is.


You've got to remember Romeo is only a young PUPPY. You need to lower your expectations with regards to him being trained in the blink of an eye. 

Just mix him some gentle fun training and him playing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 4, 2019)

basin79 said:


> You've got to remember Romeo is only a young PUPPY. You need to lower your expectations with regards to him being trained in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Just mix him some gentle fun training and him playing.


Very true, I have adjusted accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 5, 2019)

Had an amazing experience in socializing Romeo today. I was taking him out to do his business, and my neighbor was outside with her family that was visiting and they had three children. Wasn't too sure how he was going to react. I figured he was going to act like well...a puppy, and he did play like a puppy, but what surprised me was how gentle he was with the three children, no scratching and play biting like he does to me. Naturally he got a treat when I brought him back in the house. 

I'm proud of this little puppy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 13, 2019)

More pictures of this weird little corgi that has an obsession for my ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrettyPrettyPetrie (Aug 13, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> I certainly will, he is from show lines. I am going to train him for agility and maybe conformation, haven't decided on that yet, contemplating rather or not to put him up for stud.


How is Romeo adapting to the new family?


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 13, 2019)

PrettyPrettyPetrie said:


> How is Romeo adapting to the new family?


Really well, he is a perfect little dog. I am very surprised he is picking up clicker training already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 23, 2019)

One more set of shots to go, including rabies. Romeo was a brave little puppy today. Three weeks from now, he will be clear for normal dog things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Aug 25, 2019)

I finally caught him in perfect position for a picture.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Teal (Sep 1, 2019)

He is darling! Congratulations! 



PanzoN88 said:


> I certainly will, he is from show lines. I am going to train him for agility and maybe conformation, haven't decided on that yet, contemplating rather or not to put him up for stud.


So, as a dog trainer/handler, I see some red flags here that I am too nosy not to inquire further about LOL

1. "From show lines" - A lot of times when someone says this, what they really mean is somewhere in the pedigree, a dog showed once or twice and probably didn't even win. Is the puppy registered with a reputable kennel club like AKC or UKC? You can very easily check to see what titles have been earned by the dogs behind him on his pedigree. 
2. Agility is a BLAST! But start NOW on foundation work with a dog like a Corgi! As soon as he is fully vaccinated, find an intro to agility basics class in your area... you won't regret it!
3. Talk of using this dog for stud is WAY PREMATURE. Sure, he is a cute puppy. But being cute does not equal worthy of being bred. If he turns out to be awesome by titling in multiple sports AND passing his OFA/CERFs after 24 months of age, THEN you can start to considee whether you'd like a puppy out of him. 



PanzoN88 said:


> Really well, he is a perfect little dog. I am very surprised he is picking up clicker training already.


Puppies take to clicker training in NO TIME! There is something about the clicker they cannot resist, and if you "charge" the clicker appropriately first, the association of clicker = reward is almost instantaneous. Just make sure your timing is EXACT with the clicker... Dogs are very "in the moment" and clicking one second too early or too late can cause you trouble. 

Me and my hoarde of APBTs thank you for not getting a bull breed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 1, 2019)

Teal said:


> He is darling! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to get him snipped. As for lines, I did research on day one via AKC. Agility is still on the horizon. classes start later this month (after his final puppy vaccines 

He's come a long way in basic training. Only 2-3 accidents and that's it. Clicker training is going good. Right now I'm working on his bolting habit. He knows basic commands. 

Romeo is just an all around perfect little dog, that has more than filled the void left by Buddy (my Shih Tzu that died in October of last year of old age and heart disease).


----------



## basin79 (Sep 1, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> I decided to get him snipped. As for lines, I did research on day one via AKC. Agility is still on the horizon. classes start later this month (after his final puppy vaccines
> 
> He's come a long way in basic training. Only 2-3 accidents and that's it. Clicker training is going good. Right now I'm working on his bolting habit. He knows basic commands.
> 
> Romeo is just an all around perfect little dog, that has more than filled the void left by Buddy (my Shih Tzu that died in October of last year of old age and heart disease).


You mean you've decided to get him snipped rather than you've already had him snipped surely?


----------



## Teal (Sep 1, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> I decided to get him snipped.


It doesn't have to be one or the other lol He can remain intact and not be bred  

If you do neuter him, wait until he is at least 2 years old. Vets and rescues are pushing for pediatric neuters because they would rather the dog suffer some health consequences than possibly produce more dogs. Neutering a dog before he is mature takes away the hormones that tell his growth plates when to close and causes skeletal malformations. Not enough to totally wreck a dog in most circumstances, but definitely enough that it could ruin his chances of being a sport dog. And especially since Corgis have dwarfism, you want him to grow as naturally as possible for as long as possible to be as healthy as possible 

Sorry for all the unsolicited advice LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 1, 2019)

Teal said:


> It doesn't have to be one or the other lol He can remain intact and not be bred
> 
> If you do neuter him, wait until he is at least 2 years old. Vets and rescues are pushing for pediatric neuters because they would rather the dog suffer some health consequences than possibly produce more dogs. Neutering a dog before he is mature takes away the hormones that tell his growth plates when to close and causes skeletal malformations. Not enough to totally wreck a dog in most circumstances, but definitely enough that it could ruin his chances of being a sport dog. And especially since Corgis have dwarfism, you want him to grow as naturally as possible for as long as possible to be as healthy as possible
> 
> Sorry for all the unsolicited advice LOL


He's developed some bad habits already that you would only see in dogs that are not neutered. Better to get him fixed than let him urinate everywhere. (Shih tzu used to mark everything from trees to walls, until I finally got him neutered).

He's not quite old enough for the operation yet. Think I heard somewhere that it is good to get corgis neutered at around a year, in order to prevent some back problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 1, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He's developed some bad habits already that you would only see in dogs that are not neutered. Better to get him fixed than let him urinate everywhere. (Shih tzu used to mark everything from trees to walls, until I finally got him neutered).
> 
> He's not quite old enough for the operation yet. Think I heard somewhere that it is good to get corgis neutered at around a year, in order to prevent some back problems.


I wouldn't blame the fact he's intact for pissing on things. That's more down to training on what's acceptable. 

Also definitely wait until he's mature before having his spuds removed. Let him grow to his potential.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 1, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He's developed some bad habits already that you would only see in dogs that are not neutered. Better to get him fixed than let him urinate everywhere.


That's absolute nonsense. Neutered dogs pee too. A puppy that age doesn't have the hormones to display intact male dog behaviour. As basin said, whatever issues you are having are training related NOT hormone related. ALL of my dogs are intact - some have been bred, some have not. NONE pee in inappropriate places because they have been taught what is acceptable and what isn't. Keep your puppy on a leash in the house, learn the warning signs for a pup needing to potty, and take him out immediately. I cannot imagine what behaviours you think are attributed to him being intact?

For example - A friend of mine has a dog who was neutered at 4 months old at animal control and adopted out. He was later returned to a rescue for "marking" everywhere... at a year and a half old, he started lifting his leg indoors on the couch, doors, etc. He had had ZERO training, had ZERO manners, and was a complete a-hole when my friend got him. MULTIPLE people who met him advised my friend, "If you neuter him, he'll stop all this and calm right down!" At which point she'd swing him around so they could see his other end and inform them the dog hadn't had testicles in years.

Neutering is NOT the solution vets want you to think it is. A dog's genetic temperament and training contribute more to their behaviour than being intact or not. A year old is the *minimum* age that would be appropriate for neutering.



basin79 said:


> I wouldn't blame the fact he's intact for pissing on things. That's more down to training on what's acceptable.
> 
> Also definitely wait until he's mature before having his spuds removed. Let him grow to his potential.


100% agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 2, 2019)

P.S. This thread needs more cute puppy photos


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 12, 2019)

@Teal more puppy photos you say? Got a great one right here. (Ok 2, but who's counting)




Nap time in his playpen

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Teal (Sep 13, 2019)

He is SO precious <3

(And needs a nail trim lol)


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 13, 2019)

Teal said:


> He is SO precious <3
> 
> (And needs a nail trim lol)


He just happened to get a trim after that first picture was taken. He got his final puppy shots as well. Now he can go for walks like other dogs.


----------



## Teal (Sep 14, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He just happened to get a trim after that first picture was taken. He got his final puppy shots as well. Now he can go for walks like other dogs.


Double YAY!  

Have you considered doing herding trials with him? A friend of mine does them with her mom's Pembroke and it is so brilliant to watch that dog go from a floofy housepet to a serious herding machine! Instincts are amazing, and super fun when you can mold them into useful tools.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 16, 2019)

Teal said:


> Double YAY!
> 
> Have you considered doing herding trials with him? A friend of mine does them with her mom's Pembroke and it is so brilliant to watch that dog go from a floofy housepet to a serious herding machine! Instincts are amazing, and super fun when you can mold them into useful tools.


That's something I should definitely think about if there are indeed herding trials around here.


----------



## Teal (Sep 16, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> That's something I should definitely think about if there are indeed herding trials around here.


There likely are! 

There are a ton of different fun sports... If your pup has a desire to use his sniffer, there is nosework and barn hunt too!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Sep 24, 2019)

El orejon










He's growing into his ears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 4, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He's growing into his ears.


Definitely. Another 7 years they'll be a perfect fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 2, 2019)

He's back from boarding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 2, 2019)

PanzoN88 said:


> He's back from boarding
> 
> View attachment 327245


"They did things to me dude. Real messed up things".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Dec 2, 2019)

basin79 said:


> "They did things to me dude. Real messed up things".


I think he enjoyed it. The ladies were all over him (seriously the vet assistants gave him a lot of attention)

Never a dull moment with this little puppy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 28, 2020)

Normal day for Romeo

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Feb 1, 2020)

Earlier today Romeo thought it was nap time, so he was waiting for me in my bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 5, 2020)

Updated pictures of Romeo 




He was watching the Beverly Hills Dog show.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 23, 2020)

My big boy is 1 yr old today.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 27, 2020)

Updated Romeo pictures 







He was in perfect position for a nasal portrait, but not zoomed in the way @basin79  does it, just cropped.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 27, 2020)

PanzoN88 said:


> Updated Romeo pictures
> 
> View attachment 354196
> 
> ...


He's a proper regal looking chap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jul 30, 2020)

Finally got Romeo a harness that actually works. He escaped from $150 worth of harnesses and I had to wait 2 weeks longer to get this one in the mail  because it got delayed somehow, but it was worth the wait. I had to dip into my hobby funds for all the harnesses I bought, which does make me sad, but it's for my little dog, so it's worth it. 




On another positive note, Romeo got his nails clipped, a bath, and a trim, so no groomers for a couple months.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 30, 2020)

PanzoN88 said:


> Finally got Romeo a harness that actually works. He escaped from $150 worth of harnesses and I had to wait 2 weeks longer to get this one in the mail  because it got delayed somehow, but it was worth the wait. I had to dip into my hobby funds for all the harnesses I bought, which does make me sad, but it's for my little dog, so it's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 354640
> 
> ...


Whilst young get him used to you trimming his nails. Will make things so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 6, 2020)

I am apparently way behind on posting pictures of Romeo so here are some updated photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Oct 14, 2020)

this is Romeo's daily routine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Never did post photos since upgrading from my peasant galaxy s9+ (yes I am trying to troll galaxy/android loyalists) to the elegance of the iPhone, so here are some Romeo pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## The Snark (Jan 27, 2021)

My mother had a Corgi in China. After a few trips through the local market she had a basket made the critter carried in it's mouth. A few months of the routine she was able to give the animal the basket and tell it to 'Go Shopping'. It went off to the market, stopping in the usual food stalls, the vendors reading the list in the basket and adding things, Locals took to encouraging the dog on the trip back home where it had trouble keeping the loaded basket off the ground. It would set the basket down and take breaks along the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kendricks (Jan 28, 2021)

The Snark said:


> My mother had a Corgi in China. After a few trips through the local market she had a basket made the critter carried in it's mouth. A few months of the routine she was able to give the animal the basket and tell it to 'Go Shopping'. It went off to the market, stopping in the usual food stalls, the vendors reading the list in the basket and adding things, Locals took to encouraging the dog on the trip back home where it had trouble keeping the loaded basket off the ground. It would set the basket down and take breaks along the way.


First dog I had was a Siberian Husky. I was 9 when we got him. Everyday he walked me to school and also picked me up again later. We hung my weekly plan where he could see it so he knew when to get me. He even used traffic stops, pushing the light signals etc and people appreciated that he always tipped his fedora when passing by.
Everybody loved him. He died in 1953 after being infected with Covid-19. There is now a small statue of him in my hometown at the one traffic stop we'd cross every day (video).

I miss him. But I have my little boy now, who is a descendant of Hitler's _Blondie_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 23, 2021)

Look who just turned 2 years old!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Scorpiobsession (May 23, 2021)

PanzoN88 said:


> Look who just turned 2 years old!
> 
> View attachment 385792


Super cute, it's funny because it's also my birthday today, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2021)

PanzoN88 said:


> Look who just turned 2 years old!
> 
> View attachment 385792


Where the hell does the time go?


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 23, 2021)

Another pic just because he has huge ears.







basin79 said:


> Where the hell does the time go?


I don’t know, but time needs to slow down for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (May 23, 2021)

PanzoN88 said:


> Another pic just because he has huge ears.
> 
> View attachment 385796
> 
> ...


Aye know exactly what you mean. My little man will be 4 next month.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 24, 2021)

PanzoN88 said:


> Another pic just because he has huge ears.
> 
> View attachment 385796
> 
> ...


HE’S SO CUTE AAAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## brachysaurus (May 26, 2021)

What a cute little guy! Truly where does the time go. 

A relative of mine has two, they're so cute. Herding dogs are my personal favorite group as well so there's definitely bias.


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 3, 2021)

Eh, I love corgis. I had a dachshund/corgi mix who was a pretty great little stinker. Never sick a day in his life, dropped dead suddenly age 17. Earlier that day he was still bounding around like a puppy. Nobody could ever believe his age, people guessed him at 8, I always had to go grab my vet records from his first appointment for them to believe me.. lol

We had to switch vets when we moved, my vet thought I was lying about his age, but, his original vet records had his microchip number on them. He was practically a celebrity, our vet office has like 6 vets who work out of it, everybody there that day got called in to guess his age. He still even had all his teeth. 

I used to think it was just because I was such a great dog person.. lol but, my current dog is only 5 and I've used the same food and everything and she already has loose teeth, so, nope, I suck, he just had amazing genetics.


----------

